# RCH - Richfield Group



## Snakey (23 November 2007)

This has been moving up for a while Currently 3.2 cents market cap 16.5 million comments anyone?
speeding ticket said they dont have anything to announce YET.
interesting
Industry Group - Technology Hardware and equipment


----------



## Snakey (23 November 2007)

*Re: RCH - Richfield*

Heres a chart of the last three months 
Broke out today and finished very strongly 
Is this a reaction to leaked information???


----------



## Chief Wigam (23 November 2007)

*Re: RCH - Richfield*


I bought on the close today.
Insiders are having a field day.
I am glad there has been the usual response re: speeding ticket.
That will mean interest will remain through early next week.


----------



## Doris (23 November 2007)

*Re: RCH - Richfield*

Check out my thread in the Beginners' Lounge.

Richfield Group Ltd are considering three new areas (that I have read about) for investment that will change the style of company they are.  I wish I could recall exactly what they were! 

One was a television outfit in China, something entirely different (a resource?) in the US and another concept in one other country. (Russia? ...don't quote me on *this* country)

On 14 March 2007 they made a private placement to 'sophisticated investors'  of 69.5 million FPO shares (5% of their issued share capital) @ 7.6 cps  to raise $521k "to assist... appropriate business opportunities".  They plan to move from IT into other areas including resources when they have enough working capital.  They can place up to 15% without shareholder approval.

These shares @ 7.6 cents...  
Today RCH rose from 1.8 to 3.2 cents.
The new options will be exercisable for 1 cent from 29 November 2007.

I can't find where I read of the three 'investment opportunities'.  
I *do* recall seeing many Chinese-looking names owning shares.
Check out their 28.09.2007 annual report.

It seems to me to be 'good fortune' to have a SP hike so that the options will be of value for stags.


----------



## Snakey (29 November 2007)

*Re: RCH - Richfield*

Sold half my position @.047 42% for the day is enough for me...
Will hold the remainder of the position to see what comes of this move.
Does anybody have any information on the US  resource of some sort??? company has not released any info at this stage.


----------



## Snakey (30 November 2007)

*Re: RCH - Richfield*

Trading Halt
Finally some answers. Now I might find out why volume and price drove me to buy this share.
Trading to recommence tuesday 4th December
IM EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Synergy (30 November 2007)

*Re: RCH - Richfield*

Well done on continuing to hold this one. Its a pretty volatile little thing. I got out early yesterday after it was looking a little shaky Wednesday arvo.   best of luck.


----------



## zengin (30 November 2007)

*Re: RCH - Richfield*

Hi Guys
I am a bit confused (being new to trading). The bid price for RCH is 0.050 and the offer is 0.043. Is this for when the trading re-opens next week or am I missing something? And is this bid price is an indication of traders are expecting the price to go up next Tuesday? What is going on?

Help will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## wipz (30 November 2007)

*Re: RCH - Richfield*

Guys i posted on hot copper about this one.

On the prospectus they issued just recently under section 2.1 it mentions a possible resource play.  Now there are a few reasons why i dont like this stock but its all IMO, remember to DYOR:

a) they have alot of scrip;
b) they have no cash; and
c) they dont seem to be carrying on any type of business.

How will they acquire a decent resource play with no cash without issuing a **** load extra scrip?? This stock has zero fundamentals.  Be careful.


----------



## sydneysider (7 December 2007)

*RCH - Richfield Group Ltd*

Richfield Group Ltd. is a shell company undergoing a major restructuring. It has just announced the purchase of of a 75% interest in Victory West P/L for $10 million by way of share issue. In effect, this becomes a listing of Victory West. The main asset is a number of leases in Indonesia on which Rio Tinto spent $20.5 million in 1970 to 1985 in a major search for molybdenum and other metals. 

Please note that this is a VERY SPECULATIVE SITUATION due to lack of information and the stock may become extremely volatile. The event that attracted me here was the extremely bullish technical action in the stock (see below) The SP has an almost "vertical build" supported by hi volume and stochastics that confirmed to-day as an entry point (following a sharp pull back and breakout to potentially new hi's. My count in the current formation is 7 to 9 cents but is subject to various qualifiers. Another odd piece of information is that the top twenty shareholders are almost all Asian. Please note that the number of shares and options to be issued (including the vending of Victory West into the shell) will probably be subject to a substantial reverse split. The point to follow is the valuation of the "whole" which is currently $20.8 million at 3.9 cents plus new shares to be issued currently worth $19.5 million. 

The chart follows


----------



## sydneysider (5 February 2008)

Press release out this morning. RCH has acquired a hi grade moly play in Indonesia. Looks very interesting and may be loaded with potential based on the commentary in the PR. They are talking +100 million tonnes of hi grade ore potential. Are there any folks who have researched the moly plays, to make any comparisons? The technicals look like RCH may be headed for a breakout, subject to a volume buildup which seems to be underway. I will post more later to-day.


----------



## mick2006 (5 February 2008)

Hi sydneysider,

Bought in this morning on the dip, this deposit they acquired in Indonesia is truely massive, and once the word starts to spread the shares will be re-rated significantly higher.

To put the deposit into context all you have to do is compare the size with the molybdenum project currently being developed by Moly Mines

MOL have 315mt at 0.05%.

RCH have 114mt at 0.14%. About the same total amount of contained Mo


as stated by RCH the deposit is not far from a deep water port, so infrastructure is excellent, RCH could be the next spec to break out much higher.

for those who like a good risk/reward profile you should look into RCH, especially the options that are trading at only a slight premium to the heads they provide excellent leverage to this developing story.


----------



## sydneysider (14 February 2008)

RCH may be about to move. Technicals have lined up. Both stochastics and MACD turning up. The comparison with Moly Mines is very apt. Have attached a six month daily chart and we will see where this one runs to. Many small specs currently have "falling knives" written alll over them.


----------



## sydneysider (14 February 2008)

Making a major move hit 4 cents a few minutes ago. There are some very interesting connections lining up behind this minnow, hopefully I can get an update shortly, but bought more yesterday and to-day and have been trading RCH for several months now. Why is no-one making any comments about the moly property? good luck to all longs.


----------



## sydneysider (15 February 2008)

RCH is now hitting 4 cents for the third time in ten days. May be getting set to break much higher. Please see prior chart. On Balance Volume has exceeded +100 million during this time period which is an extremely positive development amongst a sea of "falling knives". Good luck to all longs.


----------



## sydneysider (21 February 2008)

I am totally stunned that we do not have more analysis of RCH. Will continue with my monologue. Yesterday RCH released its Presentation for brokers for its Indonesian Moly Project. The data is quite fascinating and indicative of a very major moly deposit. Some of the mineralized hits run to around 250 meters of economic/hi grade mineralization and part of the commentary seems to allude to the fact that part of the mineralized section was "mis-drilled" and may in fact contain a 100 million tonne target zone. I need to re-read this report, but my intial understanding is that there may be +200 million tonnes of hi grade moly in this deposit/s subject to drilling. 

Chart follows which clearly indicates a hi volume breakout into blu sky above 5 cents. very interesting times here. good luck to all longs.


----------



## shaunm (21 February 2008)

Hey when you have a look and compare the size of the resource and SP of MOL, RCH looks like a worthwhile punt.


----------



## shaunm (6 March 2008)

One of the directors has bought an extra 1 million shares so that is encouraging.
This is a long term for me, bottom draw stuff.


----------



## sydneysider (27 March 2008)

shaunm said:


> One of the directors has bought an extra 1 million shares so that is encouraging.
> This is a long term for me, bottom draw stuff.




RCH is now in negotiations with the local government on Toli Toli and will do a formal presentation to the government next week according to this mornings announcement. IMHO this means that they have lined up a party or parties with deep pockects to JV and finance the project subject to due diligence. Based on the size and scale of the project things could get very interesting. IMHO this is a very bullish development.


----------



## Sean K (7 April 2008)

No idea of the funnies, but some of the indicators here show some sighs of a turn about. RSI moving up through 50, MACD just crossing (MACD going through 0 would be a better signal of trend), and DMI+ above the -.  However, ADX below 20 means it's a weak trend at the moment. When it moves up through 20, then it might confirm some positive movement.



> ADX can also be used to identify potential changes in a market from trending to non-trending. When ADX begins to strengthen from below 20 and moves above 20, it is a sign that the trading range is ending and a trend is developing.




Looks to be lots of resistance at those red lines. Made a couple of higher highs recently which is positive. Right now, tight stops required, or be prepared to wait out the sideways ranging between 3 and 5, until a breakout through 5 on volume.


----------



## asx256 (7 April 2008)

Thanks for your post kennas!
I purchased 200,000@ 0.04 last Friday, and I have to say that chart looks great so far.(specially weakly & monthly charts). However I don't know anything about fundamental of RCH. Would you be able to help me with that? thanks.

Once again pls explain the fundamental. thx


----------



## Snakey (5 May 2008)

A lot of interest here today. It would be nice to see a a close above .052 this would signify a breakout and potential to run further. Be interesting to see if it can break though the 5c resistance and close above it


----------



## shaunm (5 May 2008)

Is there any other reason apart from an up day on the markets for this little rise we've had? RCH have come quite a way from the recent lows of under 4 cents.


----------



## bvbfan (6 May 2008)

Renewed interest in Moly perhaps?

MOL, IRC also up nicely in the last few weeks.
Bought some RCHO options a few weeks ago to hold until expiry.
I like the story here, well I like the moly store full stop. Think it has the potential to be one of the hot sectors in 2009.


----------



## BenH (15 May 2008)

I am looking at buying into this one, im aware they are sitting on a large moly deposit, but thats about all I know, so what can you all tell me? Where is the shareprice headed, and where are they at in terms of setting up something to generate some cashflow?


----------



## Snakey (29 May 2008)

Richfield looks like it will break up from ascending triangle 5.2 is the resistance
we will need to break that to confirm


----------



## Hole (3 June 2008)

Hi Snakey, I heard about this stock last year and purchased a few at 1.8
Still hearing good things are to come. Whats your thoughts on the recent announcements regarding Fortis Clearing ?


----------



## eMark (4 June 2008)

Appears to be failing to close above the 5c onsolidation level. Hope she bounces back into this area by the end of the week.


----------



## Snakey (15 June 2008)

Hole said:


> Hi Snakey, I heard about this stock last year and purchased a few at 1.8
> Still hearing good things are to come. Whats your thoughts on the recent announcements regarding Fortis Clearing ?



Hi Hole. have not looked into the fundamentals here to much but for some reason this has failed the ascending triangle maybe market conditions maybe ascending triangles suck...not sure maybe it needs this drop to build enough momentum to bust through the 5 cent roof, maybe its just snuffed out.
better market conditions might go in favor of this one.  
not holding my breath though


----------



## eMark (3 July 2008)

Headed back up into the 4's in the last few days. Seems to have found some renewed support.

Anyone else out there still watching this one???


----------



## stock_dexter (7 July 2008)

Trading Halt today..."requested pending an announcement in relation to substantial shareholder Chimera Capital Limited".

Anyone know what this may relate to?


----------



## eMark (8 September 2008)

TOLI TOLI PROJECT 

DRILLING UPDATE SEPTEMBER 2008 

Richfield Group Limited (ASX: RCH) wishes to update the market on recent activity in Sulawesi, Indonesia.

• Drilling at Drillhole location A (see Figure 1) commenced on August 4 2008 and by the end of the month, had reached a depth of 364.85 metres, an average drilling rate of 14.6 metres per day. There were numerous hydraulic, mud pump and other mechanical problems that resulted in the drill rate being less than the expected 20 metres per day. The hole is currently (06 September 2008) at a depth of 397.85 metres.

• Drillpads B and C have now been cleared. It has been decided to drill the next hole (M38) from Drillpad C as a scissor hole, 200 metres away from, and to be drilled beneath M37 so that the true width of the mineralised system can be obtained. This hole will also give a better understanding of the orientation of the mineralised structures and an indication of the depth to which they continue.

• Current drilling at M37 (Drillpad A) was designed to see if the weakly mineralised Tinombo Formation rock type in which drill hole M12 ended was an isolated rafter or whether there was additional mineralised quartz-monzonite porphyry (“QMP”) intrusive further to the northeast. 

Current analysis not only strongly suggests that the latter is the case, but also that it is quite probable that the strong molybdenum anomaly to be tested by Drillhole F represents a separate sheeted veined system lying along the NW-SE structural trend. If this is shown to be true, then the total width of the known mineralised system would be significantly increased. It is proposed to continue drillhole M37 past its planned depth of 400 metres for as long as strongly mineralised QMP intrusive rocks are encountered in drilling.

• Split drill core has been sent to Intertek Laboratories (102 samples on 25 August, 97 samples on 1 September and 120 samples on 6 September) for sample preparation and assay and it is expected that the first assays will be received during the 3rd or 4th week in September.
2

The information in this release that relates to Exploration, Mineral Resources or Ore Reserves is based on information compiled by Laurie E. Whitehouse, Consulting
Geologist, who is a Member of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy. Mr Whitehouse has sufficient experience which is relevant to the style of
mineralisation and type of deposit under consideration and to the activity which he is undertaking to qualify as a Competent Person as defined in the 2004 edition of
the Australasian Code for Reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves (“The JORC Code”). 

Mr Whitehouse consents to the inclusion in the
report of matters based on his information in the form and context in which it appears, and in particular to the results of historical exploration carried out by Rio Tinto
and Santos Ltd previously disclosed.

• Construction at the Nancy Camp is on target with the second accommodation block, toilet/shower facilities, generator shed and storehouse all completed. The office block and kitchen mess are nearing completion, with work due to commence on the core-logging shed, and further accommodation for drill crew and labour. A worldwide internet communication system is expected to be installed by mid September.

• Plans for the upcoming month include completion of Drillhole M37 at Drillpad A; commencement of Drillhole M38 at Drillpad C; preparation of Drillpads D and E and presentations to the Governor and Forestry officials in Palu.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 May 2010)

Richfield Group (RCH) is now known as Victory West Moly Limited (VWM).

Discussion of this company continues in the VWM thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19640

This thread has now been closed.


----------

